# EI dosing in a non-CO2 tank?



## Michael W (18 May 2013)

Is it possible to dose EI in a tank without CO2 as it seems cheaper than buying bottled fertilisers. The tank is only a 30L.

Michael.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2013)

EI dosing in low tech tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## Michael W (18 May 2013)

Thanks for the link much appreciated now I can save money


----------



## Michael W (20 May 2013)

Hi ceg4048 It just occurred to me that I have no idea of calculating some of the measurements from you link. Is it possible to make a mix of EI using the basic guidelines provided by the UK Planted Tank then do some division when apply the mixtures to my tank? Will overdosing at a higher amount than that suggested by you link cause massive consequences to my tank?

Please excuse my ignorance I have read about excess nutrients causing algae and higher amount of nutrients not affecting algae growth too much, I just need some confirmation  before dosing etc as I a willing to step out of my comfort zone to try new things within budget in this case dry ferts and EI.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 May 2013)

Hi,
	I'm not really sure why you would not be able to do the calculation. If you know the size of the tank, why can't you just divide your tank volume by 20? This tells you how much to multiply the fractions by and tells you how much powder to add. So if your tank is 60G then just multiply the numbers by 3. So this means 3/8 teaspoon of KNO3 (which you can just round to 1/4 teaspoon) and 3/32 KH2PO4, which you can just round to 1/8 teaspoon.

Excess nutrients don't cause algae. Lack of nutrients causes algae.

Cheers,


----------



## Michael W (21 May 2013)

I know the division bit about the tank size its the actual fraction bit eg. how can I make out 1/8 teaspoon with the naked eye. Sorry about that I didnt phrase my query properly 

Edit: But I just figured I could of ordered one of those electronic scales which my science Lab uses in school . Thanks for the tips again.

Michael.


----------



## Alastair (22 May 2013)

Michael W said:


> I know the division bit about the tank size its the actual fraction bit eg. how can I make out 1/8 teaspoon with the naked eye. Sorry about that I didnt phrase my query properly
> 
> Edit: But I just figured I could of ordered one of those electronic scales which my science Lab uses in school . Thanks for the tips again.
> 
> Michael.



You could even make up a batch of ei based on aquarium plant foods website and the dosing directions they give you just dose 1/10th the stated dose. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceg4048 (22 May 2013)

Or just pinch some powder between your thumb an index finger. That will be about 1/8. Why spend more money for a scale? Wasn't the idea to save money? Accuracy does not really matter here. People need to get over that fact. This is food, not medicine, so you don't really have to worry about it.

Cheers,


----------



## Michael W (22 May 2013)

I see, thanks both, I guess this is more simple than others make it out to be.

Michael.


----------

